# Bye, Willow. I love you.



## WillowRat (Feb 28, 2014)

My girl, Willow who was my first rat just passed away Saturday morning. 
I miss her so much.. She was my baby. I love her so much still. 
She had an upper respiratory infection. She was so sluggish and just wanted to be with me. I held her for such a long time. I cried so much.
She's buried in my yard. It's just so real. 
I rescued to baby male rats later that day. The thing was.. is they were both born the weekend I got Willow. It's crazy, but maybe it's a sign.
I love you, Willow. You'll always be my little baby. <3


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

sorry to hear of your loss. r.i.p willow


----------



## DaniDoll (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I am a new rat owner and am very close with them. I can't imagine how much sadness you must be feeling


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Sweet dreams little Willlow <3


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Rest in peace baby willow. Play hard over the bridge ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pip367622 (Feb 24, 2014)

Willow is a lovely name for a rat, and sorry to read about another owner loosing one, (just replied to another owner loosing two close together) 

Hugs Pip x


----------



## WillowRat (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This means so much to me. ^^


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Rest in Peace, Willow.<3
I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## angelalucile (Mar 14, 2014)

I feel your pain. Sorry about your loss and best wishes with your new babies.


----------

